# New to Fly Fishing



## Jimert (Mar 5, 2010)

I've recently become interested in fly fishing and don't know much about it.

What would be a good outfit to get me started?


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

Check out any of the rod/reel combos at Cabelas or a place like that. They have their Copper River outfit for less than $100 and it is a decent rod and reel to get you into it. I have an Orvis encounter 8.5ft 5/6 weight outfit and I love it. No need to break the bank. Unless you plan on doing some hardcore fly fishing, an entry level outfit is just fine for the trout streams here and will give you hours of fun chasing bass and bluegill.


----------



## Jimert (Mar 5, 2010)

JeremyDavis said:


> Check out any of the rod/reel combos at Cabelas or a place like that. They have their Copper River outfit for less than $100 and it is a decent rod and reel to get you into it. I have an Orvis encounter 8.5ft 5/6 weight outfit and I love it. No need to break the bank. Unless you plan on doing some hardcore fly fishing, an entry level outfit is just fine for the trout streams here and will give you hours of fun chasing bass and bluegill.


I have been looking at the Orvis Encounter as well, the only thing I don't like about that is there is no warranty on the rod. I am trying to choose between the Orvis, Redington Path, Echo Solo, Adamsbuilt H02. I'm looking to stay in the $100-$200 range.


----------



## langer (Apr 26, 2014)

What are you looking to fish for? 
If you are in Columbus, go into Mad River Outfitters and they will help you out a ton if you are just starting.

They have Orvis encounter outfits for $159 which is going to be better than any Cabelas outfit

http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/p-8244-orvis-encounter-9-5wt-outfit.aspx


----------



## Jimert (Mar 5, 2010)

langer said:


> What are you looking to fish for?
> If you are in Columbus, go into Mad River Outfitters and they will help you out a ton if you are just starting.
> 
> They have Orvis encounter outfits for $159 which is going to be better than any Cabelas outfit
> ...


I'm up in the Canton area, so I'll mostly be fishing the Tusc River targeting bass, pike, and carp. I'm looking into getting a 9' 6w outfit, but I don't know if the 6w is big enough for what I want to do.


----------



## langer (Apr 26, 2014)

For pike you will want at a min a 7 weight, if not an 8.
You will be throwing pretty large flies and need something that will chuck them.
Get a good line like the Scientific Anglers titan taper as throwing those large flies can take some work.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

Jimert said:


> I'm up in the Canton area, so I'll mostly be fishing the Tusc River targeting bass, pike, and carp. I'm looking into getting a 9' 6w outfit, but I don't know if the 6w is big enough for what I want to do.


I would suggest a 7wt but a 6wt will handle the above just fine. A 7wt will help cast bulkier pike flies and give a little more back bone for carp. Also since your in canton your eventually going to want to venture north and take advantage of our great steelhead rivers. A 7wt is ideal for our steel.


----------



## Jimert (Mar 5, 2010)

fly_ohio said:


> I would suggest a 7wt but a 6wt will handle the above just fine. A 7wt will help cast bulkier pike flies and give a little more back bone for carp. Also since your in canton your eventually going to want to venture north and take advantage of our great steelhead rivers. A 7wt is ideal for our steel.[/QUOT





fly_ohio said:


> I would suggest a 7wt but a 6wt will handle the above just fine. A 7wt will help cast bulkier pike flies and give a little more back bone for carp. Also since your in canton your eventually going to want to venture north and take advantage of our great steelhead rivers. A 7wt is ideal for our steel.


What would be some good brands or outfits for me to look at?


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

TFO, Reddington, Echo, Orvis, and Cabelas all have good entry to mid level outfits and a good reputation. I would target a 9' 7wt with either med-fast or fast action for throwing streamers. A medium or medium fast action rod will be easier to learn how to cast with because you will be able to feel the rod load and unload during your casting stroke. Where as a fast action rod is better suited for throwing bigger pike and bass flies with aggressive line tapers like the SA Titan mentioned above, but can be a little more difficult to learn with.

With that said I would say browse Cabelas right now they have a decent sale on some of their rods. I would recommend the 7wt LSi. Great fast action stick for the money just will require some practice to learn how to cast but ultimately its a rod you'll want to fish once you get a feel for things. If you have any questions don't hesitate to send me a message.


----------



## Jimert (Mar 5, 2010)

fly_ohio said:


> TFO, Reddington, Echo, Orvis, and Cabelas all have good entry to mid level outfits and a good reputation. I would target a 9' 7wt with either med-fast or fast action for throwing streamers. A medium or medium fast action rod will be easier to learn how to cast with because you will be able to feel the rod load and unload during your casting stroke. Where as a fast action rod is better suited for throwing bigger pike and bass flies with aggressive line tapers like the SA Titan mentioned above, but can be a little more difficult to learn with.
> 
> With that said I would say browse Cabelas right now they have a decent sale on some of their rods. I would recommend the 7wt LSi. Great fast action stick for the money just will require some practice to learn how to cast but ultimately its a rod you'll want to fish once you get a feel for things. If you have any questions don't hesitate to send me a message.


Thanks for all the info. I haven't even started fly fishing yet but I'm already so intrigued by it. What reels would you recommend to pair with the LSi rod?


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

For most freshwater fishing, reels are not that important. they essentially are just line holders. In a lot of cases you will be bringing the fish in by stripping line in by hand. Drag is not that important either because you can apply pressure to your reel by palming the outside of the spool if you need to put the brakes on a running fish. If you were to save money one component, I would suggest skimping on is the reel. The rod and line matter way more than a reel.

Lamson and cabelas(most are designed by lamson) have quality, lower end reels that will last. Machined aluminium is more durable/more expensive compared to anything cast. Cast reels are great if you take care of them and don't drop them or beat them up too bad.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/spo/5166386160.html
Check it out. If you like it, I'll pick it up and ship as I live 10 minutes away from the seller.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Jimert said:


> I've recently become interested in fly fishing and don't know much about it.
> 
> What would be a good outfit to get me started?


9ft 5wt look at LLBean


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i posted on the southwest board on the same thing... i might get this at cabelas http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-RLS-Fly-Combo/1555116.uts


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> i posted on the southwest board on the same thing... i might get this at cabelas http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-RLS-Fly-Combo/1555116.uts


I like my RLS 5wt combo a lot.


----------

